# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Về LINQ và Entity Framework

## furiyo

_Microsoft thiết kế LINQ và Entity Framework ở Framework 3.5 rồi mà sao ở Việt Nam mình ít công ty sử dụng quá mọi người..... Hay là bởi vì nó có nhược điểm gì chăng. Bởi vì, mình sử dụng 2 công nghệ này thấy code rất gọn ạ......._

----------


## mantrangchu

Bạn nào chơi Game online Kiếm Thế thì truy cập trang ***KiemTheFree . Com*** để chơi nhé. Server đảm bảo ổn định lâu dài. Đã có skill 120 nhé, Event đầy đủ luôn. Xin lỗi vì đã spam… Dù biết sẽ bị ban nick… hehehe…

----------


## seoer

Bạn nào chơi Game online Kiếm Thế thì truy cập trang ***KiemTheFree . Com*** để chơi nhé. Server đảm bảo ổn định lâu dài. Đã có skill 120 nhé, Event đầy đủ luôn. Xin lỗi vì đã spam… Dù biết sẽ bị ban nick… hehehe…

----------


## lamtuenhi

*Trả lời: Về LINQ và Entity Framework*

mình làm ở cty bở vì họ có cách kết nối với csdl tốt hơn nên không sử dụng linq bạn à

----------


## nhumotcongio

*Trả lời: Về LINQ và Entity Framework*

Thứ nhất, truy cập dữ liệu thông qua các store procedure giúp hệ thống chạy nhanh hơn nhiều so với linq vì các s_p được biên dịch trước và lưu trên máy chủ CSDL, trong khi đó đối với linq thì mỗi lần truy xuất DL, máy chủ ứng dụng lại phải gửi câu lệnh truy vấn sang cho máy chủ CSDL, máy chủ CSDL tiếp tục biên dịch rối mới thực thi.
Thứ hai, các công ty phần mềm đã xây dựng cho họ 2 phần mềm với nền tảng s_p, nếu muốn chuyển đổi qua linq thì sẽ tốn nhiều công sức.

----------

